# Updating Kontakt to 5.7.1



## ColonelMarquand (Dec 17, 2017)

I have the Native Access page opened and there are updates available including Kontakt 5 to 5.7.1.

If I simply hit update all, is there going to be any problems with Kontakt, or will it just update everything with no problems when I open Logic? In other words, is it dangerous? Are there any issues I need to know about.
TIA.


----------



## nbd (Dec 17, 2017)

Kontakt 5.6 still allows adding libraries without Native Access (which at some point did not support adding already downloaded libraries, but wanted to download them)

I had to downgrade to 5.6 once to install most of the NI stuff and only after that I upgraded.


----------



## ColonelMarquand (Dec 17, 2017)

Thanks. What Mac OS minimum is required for 5.7.1?


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 17, 2017)

https://support.native-instruments....atibility-of-KOMPLETE-Instruments-and-Effects


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 17, 2017)

Can someone please tell me how to downgrade back to 5.6 please ? Tx


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 17, 2017)

Download the installer from here and run it. Might wanna back up the executables/plugin files from current version beforehand.


----------



## ColonelMarquand (Dec 17, 2017)

After some back and forthing, I managed to get it all upgraded quite easily using Native Access. The only small difficulty was adding a library, which is slightly different from the old way.


----------



## Mike Greene (Dec 17, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> https://support.native-instruments....atibility-of-KOMPLETE-Instruments-and-Effects


I've been to that page once before and was surprised that it stops at Kontakt 5.6.6. I think NI is requiring that we encode in at least Kontakt 5.6.8, so I'm surprised it isn't there. Is there something I'm missing? (I'm reluctant to encode all the way to 5.7. As it is, some of our customers are going to scream bloody murder when we leave Kontakt 5.2!  )


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 17, 2017)

Yes, 5.6.6 is the last version that will be available from that site. Everything else from that point onwards is only going to be available via Native Access.


----------



## ColonelMarquand (Dec 17, 2017)

Mike Greene said:


> I've been to that page once before and was surprised that it stops at Kontakt 5.6.6. I think NI is requiring that we encode in at least Kontakt 5.6.8, so I'm surprised it isn't there. Is there something I'm missing? (I'm reluctant to encode all the way to 5.7. As it is, some of our customers are going to scream bloody murder when we leave Kontakt 5.2!  )



I noticed the 5.6.6 too Mike. Go to Native Access and if not already done so, download it to your relevant computer. Check out the Upgrades page and go from there.


----------



## dathyr1 (Dec 17, 2017)

Mike Greene said:


> I've been to that page once before and was surprised that it stops at Kontakt 5.6.6. I think NI is requiring that we encode in at least Kontakt 5.6.8, so I'm surprised it isn't there. Is there something I'm missing? (I'm reluctant to encode all the way to 5.7. As it is, some of our customers are going to scream bloody murder when we leave Kontakt 5.2!  )



I wont Scream Mike. I am using version 5.7.1.
take care,
Dave


----------



## Mike Greene (Dec 18, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Yes, 5.6.6 is the last version that will be available from that site. Everything else from that point onwards is only going to be available via Native Access.





ColonelMarquand said:


> I noticed the 5.6.6 too Mike. Go to Native Access and if not already done so, download it to your relevant computer. Check out the Upgrades page and go from there.


I'm in the Native Access application now, but under "Available Updates," I can't seem to access anything other than 5.7.1. It does list a change log of previous updates, but no download links. Is there a secret place where they're hiding 5.6.8?


----------



## ColonelMarquand (Dec 18, 2017)

Go into the Traktor page of NI and type in Kontakt 5 in search and I think you will see the old iterations of Kontakt Mike.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 18, 2017)

Mike Greene said:


> I'm in the Native Access application now, but under "Available Updates," I can't seem to access anything other than 5.7.1. It does list a change log of previous updates, but no download links. Is there a secret place where they're hiding 5.6.8?



Nope, you can only get the latest version in NA. If you need a version in-between, contact NI support, I guess...

But wait, you don't NEED to have 5.6.8... You can simply tell NI to encode in 5.6.8 at their discretion... They don't *need* to have 5.6.8 NKIs, I don't think...



ColonelMarquand said:


> Go into the Traktor page of NI and type in Kontakt 5 in search and I think you will see the old iterations of Kontakt Mike.



Nope. Traktor has nothing to do with Kontakt. The last version available on the website is 5.6.6.


----------



## Mike Greene (Dec 18, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Nope, you can only get the latest version in NA. If you need a version in-between, contact NI support, I guess...


Okay, well at least it's good to know that older versions weren't there but I just couldn't see them. I've had enough, _"Uh Mike ... it's right there in front of you"_ moments. 


EvilDragon said:


> But wait, you don't NEED to have 5.6.8... You can simply tell NI to encode in 5.6.8 at their discretion... They don't *need* to have 5.6.8 NKIs, I don't think...


I think the encoded instrument will be whatever version I send, since they'll be applying to to the specific instrument files I send. At least that's what it was in the first few years after Kontakt 5 was released. Looks like I'll be finding out one way or the other...


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 19, 2017)

Not sure if that's possible any longer. 5.6.8 must be used because of Native Access integration in Kontakt and removal of the old in-app activation from Service Center days (which doesn't understand the new serial number scheme that contains letters)...


----------



## ColonelMarquand (Dec 19, 2017)

Maybe this was confusing.


----------



## Mike Greene (Dec 19, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Not sure if that's possible any longer. 5.6.8 must be used because of Native Access integration in Kontakt and removal of the old in-app activation from Service Center days (which doesn't understand the new serial number scheme that contains letters)...


I understand that part. What I meant was that if I send NI a library that I did in Kontakt 5.7.1, I don't think they're able to encode it backwards into 5.6.8. My understanding (from years ago, which may be outdated) was that encoding was applied to whatever version we sent. They didn't do anything beyond adding a few extra ones and zeros to the instrument files. So if that's still true, then if I want my instruments to be in 5.6.8, then I can't send them a 5.7 instrument.

Then again, maybe I'm making a big deal out of nothing. Perhaps 5.7.1 is no worse for finicky customers than 5.6. 5.2 was (and for some people, still is) a big deal because of Snow Leopard, but maybe there is nobody who _has_ to stay with 5.6 and can't update to 5.7.


----------



## kb123 (Dec 19, 2017)

Hi Mike,

You can't encode in a version earlier than you send them with 5.6.8 being the new encoded minimum

The default will likely be 5.7.1 unless you state otherwise. We have found 5.7.1 to be very stable and its been around for a bit now. Whichever route you choose, Native Access will be your new friend


----------



## rrichard63 (Dec 19, 2017)

Mike Greene said:


> ... maybe there is nobody who _has_ to stay with 5.6 and can't update to 5.7.


I'm not an expert on this issue, but my layperson's understanding is that the biggest issue is between 5.6.6 and 5.6.8. Once you have upgraded past 5.6.6 the problems, if they exist, are minor. Posting this mostly so that others who have a different understanding can chime in.


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 9, 2018)

so anyone have any issues with 5.7+ anymore?


----------



## Kony (Jan 10, 2018)

gsilbers said:


> so anyone have any issues with 5.7+ anymore?


I'm not having any issues at all

Edit: I'm on 5.7.1


----------

